
Ask HN: Things to check before Using a wifi network in a co working space - codegeek
What kind of things should one check if using a wifi network at a co working space ? I am asking in terms of security. For example, how can I verify that the network is not only secure but is not snooping on the traffic ?
======
Piskvorrr
In short: you can't (because nobody can). The easiest way is connecting _over_
that network, using your VPN; you probably have a way of verifying _that_. (Of
course, you need to have previously set up the VPN over a _different_ ,
trusted network. Turtles all the way down, but some turtles are more
manageable than others)

Analogy: "prove that nobody has looked at this piece of paper." For all the
checks antd assurances, all you'll ever get is a _probability_ , not a proof.

